# Cafe IOTA



## Reviews Bot (Jun 23, 2008)

Introducing a serious new cafe in Arlington, VA!

Our shop is using Pronto Coffee Roasters and all barista's are certified by the BGA or trained under those who are.* We plan on competing and bringing serious coffee (in a cool and understated package) to our local community.

IOTA club and cafe (open as a bar/music venue for the past 16 years) has just extended their operations to include a specialty coffeehouse open in the morning to evening.* For baristas in the area, we look f&#8230;

More...


----------

